# Whats the deal with Bahia Cigars?



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Whats the deal on these cigars and their owner Tony Borhani? I had a few that came in samplers and they werent bad but not anything to write home about. Just wondering what you guys opinion was and what the history on these are.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

frogman18 said:


> Whats the deal on these cigars and their owner Tony Borhani? I had a few that came in samplers and they werent bad but not anything to write home about. Just wondering what you guys opinion was and what the history on these are.


I used to sell Bahia cigars a long time ago. I recently tried to order some of the Bahia Golds, but was unable to reach the company. I have no idea if they're even still around or not.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Back when I smoked a lot of NCs along with CCs I really enjoyed Bahia, especially when he had master blender Don Douglas on the payroll (I beleive he retired). They ceased being anything to write home about a long time ago IMO. He had an area as large as Rocky at RTDA one year and then he had a little tiny booth a few years later. Sometimes the cigar business is like that. You are on top one day and on the bottom the next. The loss of Don Douglas played a huge part IMHO.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I believe that the "good ones" that used to get rave reviews years ago were made in Costa Rica but they no longer are produced in that country.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

vicvitola said:


> Back when I smoked a lot of NCs along with CCs I really enjoyed Bahia


:tpd: Nailed it on the head. This was a go to smoke when I first started smoking.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Bahia cigars were good back in the day (the 90's cigar boom). I had a cigar shop owner recently tell me that Bahia put cuban tobacco in his cigars but was later busted and had to change the formula...thus the decline.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I smoked a Bahia Icon at my local B&M a month or so ago and it was a nice mild-ish cigar. It was something close to a 60 rg and just packed full of tobacco. Very even burn and a smooth, creamy profile if I'm remembering correctly. I didn't care for the giant rg but I suppose that's just a personal preference.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to bring up old thread, but I noticed CI has these in stock. Has any 1 tried them lately? I really liked the Gold back in late 90's - early 00's. Thanks


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I had a Bahia Maduro earlier tonight. Picked up a 5-er on the devil site. It was ROTT, but it it had no soft spots and was a mild-medium. It's decent for a $2 stick.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

For the price they're alright smokes. Good construction and good smoke and draw. I'm not mad keen on the peppery flavor that I pick up from these though.


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

Bahia Trinidad's were my favorite stick when I first started smoking cigars in the mid-90's. Hadn't seen then in some time until recently when I picked up a box of Trinidad's and Blu's on line. The Blu's literally fell apart as I smoked them and I wound up throwing the remainder out. I sure hope the Trinidad's hold up better...


----------

